# new mexico N scale



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

Have moved to Luna, NM recently and am wondering if there are any N scale folks in or near Luna, NM. This tiny hamlet is in Catron county and north of Silver City a couple of hours drive. Reserve, nm is the county seat and about 15 miles from Luna.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyvemaskin said:


> Have moved to Luna, NM recently and am wondering if there are any N scale folks in or near Luna, NM. This tiny hamlet is in Catron county and north of Silver City a couple of hours drive. Reserve, nm is the county seat and about 15 miles from Luna.



Bump


I guess you are the only one.


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

guess you're right, but I don't worry about it.


----------

